# Hi, new member on my way to GDL for the first time, looking for some help



## Captain Canuck (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, my name is Rob and I've got a trip planned to Guadalajara July 1st-8th coming up and I'm looking for a bit of assistance from the expat/english speaking community of GDL.

My situation is pretty straight forward. I booked the trip to go down and visit my ex fiancee, and since booking our situation has pretty much fallen apart and neither of us are particularly interested in spending much time together. This leaves me in a bit of a dilemma though as my spanish is pretty limited and she was the only person in the city that I knew. I have no desire to spend the entire trip in the hotel or in it's direct vicinity, and likewise, little desire to spend it wandering around by myself. I've heard that most people from GDL speak little to no english, so I was hoping the expat community would be willing to lend a Canadian a hand with some advice on where expats or english speakers hang out, or even if you'd like, hang out a bit and show me the sights.

A bit about myself: I'm a 30 year old originally from Toronto, currently living in Fort McMurray, Alberta. I work in financial services for a car dealership, and I've already started planning for retirement to Mexico (with, or without the ex). I'm basically looking to see the sites, do some shopping, check out Tapalpa, Chalapa, & Tequila.

I know this is a forum for expats and those looking to move to Mexico, I'm just reaching out over the intertubes to try to make this trip a bit less of a disaster than it already is.

Any help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will be surprised at how many people in Guadalajara speak some English. The younger crowd, especially, will be anxious to practice. Tourist tours are available in both languages on the double deck buses, etc.
Have no fear, you will survive.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Jun 7, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will be surprised at how many people in Guadalajara speak some English. The younger crowd, especially, will be anxious to practice. Tourist tours are available in both languages on the double deck buses, etc.
> Have no fear, you will survive.



That's good news...I was hoping to avoid tourist tours though, but if I'm left with little other alternative though I guess it would have to do.

Any places in specific you can suggest to find the younger crowd? I'm staying at the Intercontinental Presidente, so something within walking distance or a short taxi ride would be preferable.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

At some 40 years your senior, I don't have a clue! However, there are many clubs in that area which open about 11PM; just be careful who you meet. Ask for advice at the hotel, tourist office downtown, etc.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Jun 7, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> At some 40 years your senior, I don't have a clue! However, there are many clubs in that area which open about 11PM; just be careful who you meet. Ask for advice at the hotel, tourist office downtown, etc.


Thanks very much for your advice, I'm starting to feel better about this trip already.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

if i am correct, the hotel has a great pool to get some sun and maybe meet some people. there is a starbucks 20 feet from the driveway.
you also have scotia bank next to the hotel to get $$$ from atm. scotia does not charge the typical odd banking fees most other banks do.

i will recomend you take a taxi to LA MATERA restaurant..... its 4 minutes by taxi from there. great steaks and good atmosphere.

there is nothing wrong with doing things on your own...... i have done it and its really not bad at all. 

a tradicional mexican restaurant is across the street.... so you walk out of the hotel and walk to the left.... go to the cross walk and go across....... its basically the next block over on the same sidewalk..... you will see a pemex on the oposite corner....

i dont want to sound dumb... but anytime i am in the zapopan area , i have to go see a movie at the VIP movie theater..... its at the plaza gallerias 7 minutes by taxi- its the big mall..... the vip area is not in the normal area as you go in to the movie theater, you go as if your going to the actual theater rooms and go to the left and all the way down...

its a leather lounge chair, and waiters come by and take your order (sushi,alcohol) 91 pesos.....

i would also recomend the tequila tour.... train takes you on an all day affair. live music etc.


----------



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

There is nothing inherently evil about being on the "tourist tour" ...in fact,I took the double decker from centro to Tlaquepaque and it was great and there was quite a range of travellers/tourists/nationalities/ and age groups on the bus. You can get off in Tlaquepaque and catch a later bus back. It is very easy to spend an afternoon drifting in and out of gallerys.....once you get back to centro, another (no additional charge) double decker will get you back to your hotel.A great way to see some of the city at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

Rob, dont worry, MANY people here speak english. Its actually kind of annoying because I wanted to move to a place where I can speak spanish more. Im almost 27 so i know many of the younger hangouts.

Wednesday night - the club is called Chess. It has a cover of like 200 pesos, but its open bar, very popular
Thursday night - Mutualista(salsa club in centro)
Friday night- go to something like chapultepec, its a street thats really trendy, has a lot of bars, coffee, clubs
Saturday night- club. My favorite is La Folie, but you can also try something like Bosse or Chess

A lot of young people go to eat at Wings Army, a chicken wing place, go to Gallerias or Centro Magno or other plazas. Wednesday night is popular at the movies, it is 2 x 1.

You can go checkout the tianguis, depends on the day but Tianguis Del Sol(in zapopan) is a big one on sunday's. tianguis are open air markets, really cool, they sell pirated movies, clothes, food, fruits, basically everything.

Most of the guys here will check out all the girls walking, and whistle, so the girls keep to themselves, even if they think you are cute they wont look at you or "check you out" like in the states. But most of the girls speak atleast some english, so the first day your here, try to talk to some girls. I am sure you will meet someone else the first day.

Good luck!


----------



## Captain Canuck (Jun 7, 2009)

Mr.Chips said:


> There is nothing inherently evil about being on the "tourist tour" ...in fact,I took the double decker from centro to Tlaquepaque and it was great and there was quite a range of travellers/tourists/nationalities/ and age groups on the bus. You can get off in Tlaquepaque and catch a later bus back. It is very easy to spend an afternoon drifting in and out of gallerys.....once you get back to centro, another (no additional charge) double decker will get you back to your hotel.A great way to see some of the city at a very reasonable cost.


It's not that I find "tourist tours" to be evil, I guess I just had the preconceived idea that I was going down to spend time with a local, and was going to get to experience the city more from that perspective, which is one I'd prefer to experience it from.

The suggestions are excellent ones, I'll definitely look into it. You guys have been awesome so far, I posted a similar message on a few other travel forums and have received nothing so far aside from here.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Jun 7, 2009)

sigler311 said:


> Rob, dont worry, MANY people here speak english. Its actually kind of annoying because I wanted to move to a place where I can speak spanish more. Im almost 27 so i know many of the younger hangouts.
> 
> Wednesday night - the club is called Chess. It has a cover of like 200 pesos, but its open bar, very popular
> Thursday night - Mutualista(salsa club in centro)
> ...


Seriously, I owe you drinks for these suggestions. This is pure gold.

I'd like to do my best to balance my trip between partying and experiencing the traditional culture, and these are excellent suggestions to help handle the one side of this.


Seriously, I can't thank all of you enough.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

The couple of times I have been to Guadalajara I recall encountering a very high percentage of English speaking folks, especially in the 20-40 age group. Just go, take a map, ask directions, get lost, ask some more directions and have fun!

Send us a postcard!!!


----------



## Captain Canuck (Jun 7, 2009)

BajaGringo said:


> The couple of times I have been to Guadalajara I recall encountering a very high percentage of English speaking folks, especially in the 20-40 age group. Just go, take a map, ask directions, get lost, ask some more directions and have fun!
> 
> Send us a postcard!!!


I had heard the opposite from a local, but I'm guessing that she was wrong. If my spanish was stronger I don't think I would have been concerned at all with just wandering around and getting lost, but even my city of origin, which is extremely safe by international standards (Toronto), has areas that I wouldn't suggest for a tourist to get lost in.

I will do my best to be adventurous though, I don't know when I'm going to have the chance to experience the city again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, and try to use only authorized taxis, especially at night. Although there appear to be few and fewer unauthorized taxi all the time; as compared to 5 years ago.


----------

